# Butt joints



## Mudmaster7 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello, I'm am wondering if anybody has a 
Special tool they use instead of a putty knife 
To peel those butt joints. I don't have a problem 
Covering them and making them look nice and wide 
But am tired of peeling and was looking for something faster. 
Thanks.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

What do you mean by "peeling"? I hope you dont mean removing the paper face of the sheet.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah.....what are you talking about?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> What do you mean by "peeling"? I hope you dont mean removing the paper face of the sheet.


Well in Canada, we call strippers peelers, and I do have a special tool for them:whistling2:.... but I have no idea what he/she is talking about

Kiwi strip club shown below


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mud master ...Are you talkin bout v ing the butts?
Cutting the loose paper back?


----------



## Mudmaster7 (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes I do


----------



## Mudmaster7 (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes that's correct


----------



## Mudmaster7 (Mar 15, 2013)

What's the tool


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/reviews/rebatemate-rebatemate-1


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh fer christs sake.... ever see one of these?????? :surrender:


----------



## Mudmaster7 (Mar 15, 2013)

Next time read my original post correctly.


----------



## Mudmaster7 (Mar 15, 2013)

moore said:


> Mud master ...Are you talkin bout v ing the butts?
> Cutting the loose paper back?





gazman said:


> http://www.drywalltalk.com/reviews/rebatemate-rebatemate-1


Thank u


----------

